# [EVDL] EVs4sale: EV1 Model T Porsche Leaf RAV4 Ranger SPARROW Force S10 USE Sprint Be



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2458878660.html
$45000 GM EV1 Woodland CA 2011-06-23


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2395061362.html
$45500 1912 Model T Electric Evanston,Il 2011-05-21


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/2462462758.html
$42000 2011 Leaf SLV Phoenix AZ 2011-06-25


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/2429583654.html
$39000 LEAF orphans Costa Mesa CA 2011-06-08


http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/2418989630.html
$36000 Porsche 911/959 EV W Palm Beach FL 2011-06-03


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270772160084+&viewitem=&clk_rvr_id=244552541521
$35,100bid 2011 LEAF SL orphan Nashville, TN 


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/2465582595.html
$23992 2002 Toyota RAV4 EV Santa Clara CA 2011-06-27


http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/ctd/2466657316.html
$18999 1999 Ford Ranger EV Bellevue WA 2011-06-28
...
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/2466702738.html
$18999 1999 Ford Ranger NiMH EV range:50mi Portland, OR 2011-06-28


http://amarillo.craigslist.org/mcy/2417278206.html
$17995 2000 CORBIN SPARROW #185 MIDLAND TX 2011-06-02


http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/2458154927.html
$14500 1999 Solectria Force Hendersonville TN 2011-06-23


http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/2458121521.html
$11500 1997 solectria force geo newark ny 2011-06-23
...
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2458231940.html
$11499 1997 solectria(geo) lyons ny 2011-06-23


http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/cto/2441413206.html
$13500 1999 Chevy S10 HAIKU HI 2011-06-14


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360373726763+&viewitem=&clk_rvr_id=244557413132
$8,900 2006 Miles ZX70 EV Pikeville, KY


http://redding.craigslist.org/cto/2434108450.html
$8000 1987 Chevy Sprint Redding CA 2011-06-11


http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2461940284.html
$7999 1993 USE Ford Escort EV Conversion Cazenovia, NY 2011-06-25


http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/2448456509.html
$7500 1982 Bradley GT needs-pack+ Boca Raton, FL 2011-06-18


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2425099395.html
$7500 1981 Jet Electrica 007 Ahwatukee AZ 2011-06-26


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140570202129+&viewitem=&clk_rvr_id=244541376220
$6,500bid 1999 CORBIN SPARROW Dublin, CA


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2461901971.html
$6000 1992 VW Cabriolet Decatur GA 2011-06-25


http://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/2467546360.html
$5995 1997 Hyundai Bay City MI 2011-06-28


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2461139309.html
$5400 1974 VW Beetle EV Santa Ana CA 2011-06-24


http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/cto/2396374550.html
$4200 1980 jet ind. electra 007 charlotte harbor fl 2011-05-22


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2433329124.html
$4000 Fiat X1/9 Bay City TX 2011-06-10



http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


http://evdl.org/archive/#nabble-td3276396
$700 EV-Charge America EVSE: J1772 compatible


http://modularevpower.com/Sales_J1772_to_NEMA_14-50_Adapters.htm
Securable J1772 to 14-50 adapter box


EVs4sale: 06/01/2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Model-T-Leaf-Wheego-LiFe-Sterling-S10-GMC-T15-Elution-Force-Sparrow-Ranger-td3564154.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-EV1-Model-T-Porsche-Leaf-RAV4-Ranger-SPARROW-Force-S10-USE-Sprint-Beetle-Fiat-tp3632635p3632635.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

